# Carla Bruni has healthy baby girl at age 43!



## SabrinaKat

Just thought I'd mention the news/birth from yesterday...to give us all hope 

(I was 43 when I conceived, 44 when I hopefully deliver in Feb!)

best wishes to everyone


----------



## AngelUK

Yeah very cool :) I like reading about older mums giving birth cause I want ppl to realise that it is not so rare as some seem to think. :)
All the best to all you gals out there xxx


----------



## Ferne

This is great news. Still we don't know if she saw a fertility specialist, used donor eggs, etc.


----------



## SabrinaKat

fair enough - I got pregnant naturally, tho (after seeing a fertility specialist to make sure I was doing everything I could pre-IVF, after some blood work, we discovered I had an underactive thyroid, and the month after medication/diagnosed, got pregnant....) and hearing about Carla Bruni (in fact, any 'older' mum having a successful pregnancy of hers/their/etc. eggs, help) made me feel a bit more confident in myself...

best wishes


----------



## vintage67

I am 44, conceived at 43, and mine was Mother Nature as well. 

Time is closing in for me! Only a couple of more weeks!


----------



## Garnet

I am 43 and will be 44 when I deliver.. I used Soy, Softcups and preseed...Had two MC though...


----------



## vintage67

Yes, we had to go through 3 mc's to get here.


----------

